# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Check out the new garbage

## Humboldt

so yeah the band just put out a new album this month called "Absolute Garbage", its just a bunch of their singles from back in the day and stuff. No joke but they used to be my favorite band as a kid and i idolized Shirley Manson. A friend at umg told me about the release so iam anxious maybe they will tour... but if you need more info check out myspace.com/garbage

----------

